# 10 unhealthiest cookbooks of 2012



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

http://www.takepart.com/photos/most-unhealthy-cookbooks?cmpid=tp-ad-nrelate

Plenty of shots at Paula Deen, her endorsements and so on. The also dinged a book recently reviewed here at Cheftalk

http://www.cheftalk.com/products/the-pioneer-woman-cooks-food-from-my-frontier/reviews/4165

They go on to recommend a few healthier choices at the end of the list as well.

An interesting perspective on some new cookbooks and worth the minute or two it takes to look at it.

Healthy cooking isn't everything though. You need some indulgent dishes now and then as well.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I liked the link at the end to the WP article on the best cookbooks of the year. I work in a bookstore and I love the cookbook section but, still, some of those were news to me.


----------

